# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Please help!! Shortness of breath post cycle only

## T2222

Hey all,

Just finished a cycle of Sust 500 at 0.75 ml per week. I used letro once every 2 weeks for estrogen as well as Anastrozole 1 mg 2x per week. For letro I used about .20 ml at 5mg per ml. My cycle lasted only about 8 weeks. I continued to take the Anastrozole 2x per week and have been off for almost 3 weeks now. I start my Nolva cycle this week for PCT. (I would have started sooner but I had some shipping issues). 

Here is the problem. I have had shortness of breath, anxiety, and some tightness of chest. I went to Dr and hey said after EKG etc that it was just anxiety. From the research I have done it seems this could be an estrogen related issue, as in my estrogen levels are too low. 

All started about two weeks post cycle kind of all of the sudden. I have felt a bit achy and it does seem to get worse when I think about it, which I have been pretty obsessive 

I run only a cycle a year to maintain gains. Nothing like his before. Considering taking a booster to see if it helps. 

First time user of the forum 

Thanks

----------


## clarky.

Wrong section post in the Q&A. But dam man what a mess.

ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS

----------


## BG

> Wrong section post in the Q&A. 
> 
> ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS


Thanks buddy.

----------

